
Show HN: Discover most reviewed places on Google Maps - laurynas-s
https://www.top-rated.online
======
laurynas-s
Hi HN,

OP here

As a digital nomad I travel different cities a lot. However, it is difficult
to find the best places and there were numerous of times where the the food in
restaurants was just awful.

This is how the idea for this small project came. Although, the reviews and
review count may not always show that the place is best, it helped me to find
some great places without putting too much effort.

I also added feature to see "hidden gems", small places that have very high
rating but not too many reviews. These I like most as the places are usually
new, cheap and focus highly on quality.

~~~
3dfan
Interesting. How did you get that data?

~~~
laurynas-s
By crawling Google Maps, extracted the publicly displayed review counts.

~~~
3dfan
Did you do some research of the legality of this?

~~~
laurynas-s
I did some research, but did not found enough conclusive evidence whether it
is legal or not.

So if I receive a claim from Google legal team, I will take the site down.

~~~
3dfan
Yes, crawling and publishing crawled data seems to be a very complicated, grey
area.

------
tompec
This is awesome! Bookmarked for the next time I'll need a new place to eat :)
A nice feature would be a map view of those places.

